# Feral cat had kittens in my garage



## Garagekitty

Hey there,

I've successfully lured a pregnant feral into my garage and she had her kittens over the weekend. The mom knows me and trusts me but not enough to let me touch her or go near the kittens. My first concern is that mamma doesn't seem to have used the litter box, it's been 5 days since she's been in the garage full time. Normally she poops in our garden. I've tried putting an unscented litter box and today I even put in some dirt from the backyard.... Any suggestions?

I will be giving up the kittens in about 12 weeks, I'm totally prepared to socialize them until then. My concern is more for the mother. I can't take her in my home as I have a very jealous siamese and my partner and I are already allergic to cats. The mom is quite feral, I've been with her a month and still haven't touched her. She hisses every time I go near the box she's in with the kittens. I'm worried I won't be able to have access to the kittens without totally upsetting the mom. And then I'm worried about what to do with mom once the kittens are gone and she's spayed... I live in Toronto so it's pretty **** cold in the winter...

Also, my garage isn't the safest place for the kittens. Once they start walking they're gonna get into big trouble 'cause there's lots of places to hide and many exposed wires. I may be able to move them temporarily into a spare room in my house but how do I catch them if mom won't let me near them?

Any advice would be great.

Tx.

J


----------



## Mom of 4

Ferals are used to going in dirt, but hiding it from predators.
Try a box of dirt or some cat attract liter.


----------



## Jeanie

That's a good idea. Cats can be very particular about litter and litter boxes. Try moving it first. It that doesn't help, try using the dirt.

Unfortunately, many shelters want kittens very young. Evidently they are easier to adopt out at 6-8 weeks. I would get in touch with a no-kill shelter, and ask about the kittens..... and if they would spay mother cat at a reasonable price. 

Here are more, listed by state.

http://www.lovethatcat.com/spayneuter.html

And this organization should be helpful to you. 

http://www.alleycat.org/ 

Good luck, and keep in touch, please.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

When you put the food out daily for the mom and kittens stick around so they know you are the one putting it out. She may warm to you eventually. Be sure and get the kittens around 5 to 6 weeks. You dont want them with the mother too long or she will teach them to be feral and it will be harder to socialize them. Once the kittens are eating soft food on their own it is a good time to remove them and trap the mom to be fixed or you will be repeating this yet again. I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## sheflly

Your kittens must be in full action now. I rescued a pregnant stray too, her kittens were born Jun 15, they are now all over the place.

How are they doing. Did you get the mom to let you touch her?


----------

